# mamá/madre (Hispanoamérica)



## Ven4o

¡Hola!
En el DPD aparece la siguiente información relativa al uso del vocablo _mamá_:
*2.* En España solo es normal su empleo para dirigirse a la madre en usos vocativos (_Mamá, me voy al cine_), para referirse a ella en la conversación entre miembros de la misma familia (_Me ha dicho mamá que recojas tu habitación_), en la conversación entre niños pequeños (_Mi mamá no me regaña nunca_) o cuando un adulto se dirige a un niño de pocos años (_Díselo a tu mamá)_. En la conversación entre adultos, fuera del núcleo familiar se emplea el término _madre: «Mi madre atendía las gallinas»_ (MtzMediero _Vacaciones_ [Esp. 1991]). En América, en cambio, se emplea corrientemente _mamá_ para referirse a la madre entre interlocutores adultos: _«Mi mamá compra todo en el supermercado que hay acá»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).
http://lema.rae.es/dpd/
Lo que me interesa saber es si, cuando se da en la conversación entre adultos hispanoamericanos, se concibe como la forma neutral “madre” o tiene alguna connotación afectiva como en el resto de los casos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Hola:
Voy a contradecir al DPD. Esas generalizaciones ("en América") no tienen, las más de las veces, mayor asidero. Países o regiones diferentes, usos diferentes en tantas y tantas cosas. En mi barrio, en particular, si un adulto dice, fuera del núcleo familiar, que su "mamá" o su "papá" compra todo en tal lado, se expone a que lo ridiculicen, en especial si el adulto* es hombre.
Saludos

* Que a un adolescente varón lo "pillen" entre iguales refiriéndose a sus padres como "mamá" o "papá" puede ser muy "traumatizante" para él.


----------



## Vampiro

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Hola:
> Voy a contradecir al DPD. Esas generalizaciones ("en América") no tienen, las más de las veces, mayor asidero. Países o regiones diferentes, usos diferentes en tantas y tantas cosas. En mi barrio, en particular, si un adulto dice, fuera del núcleo familiar, que su "mamá" o su "papá" compra todo en tal lado, se expone a que lo ridiculicen, en especial si el adulto* es hombre.
> Saludos
> 
> * Que a un adolescente varón lo "pillen" entre iguales refiriéndose a sus padres como "mamá" o "papá" puede ser muy "traumatizante" para él.


¿Hablas en serio o vas de cachondeo?
Me has dejado con la boca abierta.
Por acá usar “mamá” o “papá” es de lo más habitual y normal.  Sí, son términos que suenan más cariñosos y coloquiales que los formalísimos “madre” y “padre”, pero de ahí a ridiculizar a alguien por usarlos hay un largo trecho.
Yo diría que “madre” y “padre” por acá se dejan para contextos muy formales, como para hablar con el jefe, o para redactar un escrito.
_


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

Por acá "madre" se usa poco, suena engolado y frío; entre adultos que no se conozcan mucho y en un entorno formal se oye a veces. Por lo demás creo que recurrimos casi siempre a "mi mamá" "tu mamá".

Incluso si a una persona la tratamos de usted, igual se recurre al _mamá_. _¿Cómo sigue su mamá? ¿Todavía engripada?_


----------



## tusi

En Perú también lo he escuchado múltiples veces. Viniendo de España, me resultaba muy raro al principio. Digamos que tiene ese matiz afectivo que tienen todas las conversaciones aquí: el uso del diminutivo también contribuye a ello. Como menciona Quique, aquí también es corriente que pregunten "¿cómo sigue su mamá?". Si yo sigo usando "madre" nadie me ha hecho notar el tema como que sea feo o raro, pero supongo que a mis interlocutores se lo parece.

Por cierto, mamá o más concretamente "mamita" se suele usar en contextos muy informales como una forma de dirigirte cariñosamente a alguien que no conoces o con la que tienes poco trato. Diría, a riesgo de dar una apreciación muy peyorativa, que es especialmente usado con mujeres serranas o por personas serranas con otros. Lo he visto muy a menudo (y también lo he usado) cuando vivía en Cusco. En Lima no es tan corriente. Debe ser préstamo del quechua, puesto que en masculino se escucha la versión "papay".

Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

No, no es cachondeo, Vampiro, pero limité mi respuesta a "mi barrio", a mi entorno. Incluso entre amigos de toda la vida, no es normal que te digan, por ejemplo, que "hoy es el cumpleaños de mi mamá" o "voy a lo de mi mamá". Por otro lado, recuerdo perfectamente que en Chile es como tú decís, tal cual. 
Saludos


----------



## Aviador

Vampiro said:


> […] Sí, son términos que suenan más cariñosos y coloquiales que los formalísimos “madre” y “padre”, pero de ahí a ridiculizar a alguien por usarlos hay un largo trecho. […]


Gracias, Vampi, me alivia tu comentario porque yo uso siempre _mamá_ y _papá_ sólo al hablar de mis padres con los miembros de mi familia y frecuentemente con mis amigos más cercanos. Incluso, ya con mis cuñadas digo "mi madre" y "mi padre" si hablo de cosas menos íntimas, como de trámites legales, negocios, etc. Con cualquier otro, hablo invariablemente de "mi madre" y "mi padre".
Ahora, si debo ser sincero, con frecuencia me he sorprendido refunfuñando al oír que, por ejemplo en los noticiarios de la tele, los periodistas usan _mamá_ y _papá_ o el colectivo _papás_ en lugar de _padres _al referirse a los progenitores de alguien  .


----------



## Ven4o

Os agradezco las explicaciones. Son muy interesantes


----------



## Vampiro

Aviador said:


> Ahora, si debo ser sincero, con frecuencia me he sorprendido refunfuñando al oír que, por ejemplo en los noticiarios de la tele, los periodistas usan _mamá_ y _papá_ o el colectivo _papás_ en lugar de _padres _al referirse a los progenitores de alguien  .


Te has quedado en el pasado, ahora se dice "los papás y las mamás"

(Gracias Adolfo, por tu aclaración)
_


----------



## Kaxgufen

Quique Alfaro said:


> Por acá "madre" se usa poco, suena engolado y frío; entre adultos que no se conozcan mucho y en un entorno formal se oye a veces. Por lo demás creo que recurrimos casi siempre a "mi mamá" "tu mamá".Incluso si a una persona la tratamos de usted, igual se recurre al _mamá_. _¿Cómo sigue su mamá? ¿Todavía engripada?_



Totalmente de acuerdo. Quiero agregar que en términos de mucho respeto, distancia social y estilo oficinesco se dice "su señora madre" y "su señor padre".
"Vieja" y "viejo" tambien son usuales, en un ambiente muy amistoso y familiar. Muchos los llaman por el nombre de pila!


----------



## Pixidio

Yo frente a alguien con el que no tengo demasiada confianza (como mi jefe) no voy a andar diciendo mamá, papá. Da la impresión de estar hablando con un niño de 5 años. 

Sí los uso en mi hogar, pero, en rigor digo má y pá. A mí tampoco me gusta eso "damos las novedades de la cartelera para que los papás sepan qué hacer con sus chicos en las vacaciones", me genera un menosprecio intelectual hacía quien lo dice (vamos, ¿no te da la cabeza para un "padres").

Es un lenguaje pueril. Ya pasando los doce no cabe sino con tus padres, hermanos, amigos.


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> A mí tampoco me gusta eso "damos las novedades de la cartelera para que los papás sepan qué hacer con sus chicos en las vacaciones", me genera un menosprecio intelectual hacía quien lo dice (vamos, ¿no te da la cabeza para un "padres").


¿Se necesita mucha cabeza para un "padres", eleva el nivel intelectual?



Pixidio said:


> Es un lenguaje pueril. Ya pasando los doce no cabe sino con tus padres, hermanos, amigos.


Tienes razón, en Chile, y en gran parte de tu país, lo usamos de puro pueriles que somos.
_


----------



## Pixidio

Vampiro said:


> ¿Se necesita mucha cabeza para un "padres", eleva el nivel intelectual?
> 
> 
> Tienes razón, en Chile, y en gran parte de tu país, lo usamos de puro pueriles que somos.
> _



Nosotros al menos, a juzgar por como votamos sí. De igual manera lo usé sólo como "propio de los niños". 
Y no, no eleva nada. Es lo mismo que escribir "qué querés o k keres". Son manías mías nomás.


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú decimo mamá y papá entre amigos adultos sin ningún problema. Puede que para situaciones formales saquemos a relucir los padre y madre, pero en cualquier otro caso nos suenan demasiado acartonados. Tampoco veo que tenga que ver con la capacidad intelectual el uso de una u otra forma, ¡vamos! que hasta con el coloquial viejo se puede armar una obra de arte.


----------



## Pixidio

jorgema said:


> En el Perú decimo mamá y papá entre amigos adultos sin ningún problema. Puede que para situaciones formales saquemos a relucir los padre y madre, pero en cualquier otro caso nos suenan demasiado acartonados. Tampoco veo que tenga que ver con la capacidad intelectual el uso de una u otra forma, ¡vamos! que hasta con el coloquial viejo se puede armar una obra de arte.



Acá (y esto no es una de mis tantas manías) viejo/ vieja se dice mucho más que mamá o papá -por supuesto que no en un ámbito formal-. Incluso son palabras que vienen un poco a ocupar el nicho de mamá y papá cuando dejamos de ser niños.

 Mamá y papá lo usan los niños para todo. Los adultos, en un círculo de confianza más o menos íntimo pueden decirlo, lo cual no hace que dejen de ser términos propios del habla infantil. Me parece totalmente desacertado que un comunicador los use: es parte de su trabajo utilizar un lenguaje lo más "plano" posible. Y mamá y papá tienen un matiz "intimista" que los hace inadecucuados para tal uso. Repito: si no te da la cabeza para usar un neutral "padres" en vez de un amistoso "papás" (porque a lo mejor a varios de tus receptores -desconocidos todos- les molesta el exceso de confianza) no seas periodista.


----------



## Ludaico

Pixidio said:


> Acá (y esto no es una de mis tantas manías) viejo/ vieja se dice mucho más que mamá o papá -por supuesto que no en un ámbito formal-. Incluso son palabras que vienen un poco a ocupar el nicho de mamá y papá cuando dejamos de ser niños.
> 
> A veces pienso que se empeñan en malinterpretar lo que digo -a la vez que ustedes pensarán que lo digo para la mierda-: mamá y papá lo usan los niños para todo. Los adultos, en un círculo de confianza más o menos íntimo pueden decirlo, lo cual no hace que dejen de ser términos propios del habla infantil. Me parece totalmente desacertado que un comunicador los use: es parte de su trabajo utilizar un lenguaje lo más "plano" posible. Y mamá y papá tienen un matiz "intimista" que los hace inadecuados para tal uso. Repito: si no te da la cabeza para usar un neutral "padres" en vez de un amistoso "papás" (porque a lo mejor a varios de tus receptores -desconocidos todos- les molesta el exceso de confianza) no seas periodista.


Concuerdo totalmente . Es más, no sabría expresarlo mejor. 
Un afectuoso saludo.

*[...]*


----------



## kzman

Por acá está casi en desuso el aparentemente neutro "padre/madre", y solo va quedando en situaciones escritas, sobre todo en textos legales.
Incluso en una situación formal como por ejemplo con el jefe, se vería extraño si dijera "Tengo que ir a ver a mi *madre*".

Si ordenáramos las palabras que usamos acá para referirnos a nuestros padres de la más cercana/cariñosa a la más formal/lejana, quedaría una lista así.
mamita/papito - mami/papi - mamá/papá - madre/padre.

También está viejo/vieja, pero solo es usado en un lenguaje juvenil y casi solamente en tercera persona.


----------



## duvija

Con los chilenos no me meto. Un muy amigo nuestro, hablando con mi hijo, refiriéndose a nosotros dice 'tus papis'. Tanto mi hijo como su amigo ya pasaron los 35 hace rato.


----------



## Vampiro

Pixidio said:


> Repito: si no te da la cabeza para usar un neutral "padres" en vez de un amistoso "papás" (porque a lo mejor a varios de tus receptores -desconocidos todos- les molesta el exceso de confianza) no seas periodista.


Eso es muy tajante, estimado.
Te recuerdo que los periodistas orientan sus informaciones a un determinado público, que en el caso mencionado es la familia, en particular los niños que se encuentran en vacaciones, para ofrecerles la programación de los cines.  Se trata de vender un producto, después de todo, ¿o te crees que las productoras no están detrás de eso?
Personalmente no creo que “no les dé la cabeza” para usar un neutral (y aburrido) “padres” sino que lo hacen ex profeso para acercar su discurso a la familia.
¿Te imaginas a un periodista de espectáculos promocionado “Monsters University” de la siguiente forma?:
“Para esta temporada invernal se anuncia a los señores padres que Pixar Producciones expone en nuestras pantallas su última producción orientada al público infantil.  Se trata de… bla, bla, bla.  Se invita a los niños y a toda la familia a disfrutar de esta entretenida película”
En el cine se va a escuchar el canto de los grillos, y al “periodista” lo van a poner de patitas en la calle.
Cada cosa en su contexto.
_


----------



## romarsan

Mi experiencia con amigos de países de América Latina me dice que el uso de papá y mamá, salvo en ambientes muy formales, es lo más común para referirse a los progenitores. Claro está, ninguna norma aplicará por igual a todos los países. En cualquier caso, lo mismo comunicadores, compañeros de trabajo, amigos o simples vecinos, lo conveniente es utilizar el lenguaje que nos acerque y evitar formas que nos alejen o incomoden a quienes nos leen o escuchan.


----------



## hual

Hola,
En mi modesta opinión de sexagenario, no me imagino diciendo _papá_ y _mamá_ cuando hablo de mis padres con personas ajenas a mi círculo familiar y de amigos íntimos.


----------



## romarsan

Yo tampoco hual, pero parece que no es así para todos.


----------



## Omada

En España es bastante habitual que en las revistas sobre embarazo, padres primerizos, etc se use "papás" y "mamás". A mi me resulta muy cursi, porque como ya se ha dicho, aquí no se usan esas expresiones fuera del ámbito familiar.


----------



## jorgema

romarsan said:


> En cualquier caso, lo mismo comunicadores, compañeros de trabajo, amigos o simples vecinos, lo conveniente es utilizar el lenguaje que nos acerque y evitar formas que nos alejen o incomoden a quienes nos leen o escuchan.




Concuerdo contigo, romarsan. 
Creo comprender que la extraneza de muchos españoles ante el uso que le damos a 'mamá' y papá' resulta de que allá esos términos son familiares y se usan sobre todo para dirigirse directamente a los padres, en vocativo. 
En mi caso, creo que nunca (o casi nunca) he escuchado entre mis conocidos que alguien llamara 'mamá' o 'papá' (en uso vocativo) a su madre o padre. Lo usual es decirles mami/papi, ma/pa; incluso, en mi familia utilizamos usualmente *mama* (grave) para el vocativo. Mamá y papá siempre me han sonado demasiado serios. Y de padre y madre a menudo sólo hablamos en términos formales, casi técnicos: _Es madre primeriza_.


----------



## Vampiro

jorgema said:


> Concuerdo contigo, romarsan.
> Creo comprender que la extraneza de muchos españoles ante el uso que le damos a 'mamá' y papá' resulta de que allá esos términos son familiares y se usan sobre todo para dirigirse directamente a los padres, en vocativo.
> En mi caso, creo que nunca (o casi nunca) he escuchado entre mis conocidos que alguien llamara 'mamá' o 'papá' (en uso vocativo) a su madre o padre. Lo usual es decirles mami/papi, ma/pa; incluso, en mi familia utilizamos usualmente *mama* (grave) para el vocativo. Mamá y papá siempre me han sonado demasiado serios. Y de padre y madre a menudo sólo hablamos en términos formales, casi técnicos: _Es madre primeriza_.


Muy buen posteo.
Yo creo que en general así se ve y se usa en América.
Menos Pixidio, claro está.
_


----------



## solysombra

Este hilo me hace acordar a una profesora que tuve cuando estudíé traducción. Ella decía que dentro de lo que es correcto, usamos ciertas palabras, y otras se las dejamos a los demás. Están bien usadas, las entendemos, pero nosotros no lo diríamos así. Cuando éramos chicos nos reíamos de una vecina que nos decía: "Decile a tu mami que"... no sé por qué nos resultaba tan gracioso. Además tenía amigas que decían: Mamá me dijo que... Y yo pensaba: Qué, ¿soy la hermana? Yo decía: mi mamá no me deja. Y con mis hermanos "mamita se va a enojar"... Etc, etc, etc. Nada, todo este hilo me hizo recordar viejos tiempos. (Hoy sigo diciendo "mi mamá" "mi papá", nunca "mi madre", "mi padre", pero sí "mis padres").


----------



## hual

Me pregunto si eso de decir _mamá_ y _papá_ fuera del ámbito familiar y de amigos no tendrá que ver con el deseo de permanecer eternamente jóvenes que caracteriza -por no decir obsesiona- desde hace unas dos décadas a las jóvenes generaciones. Parecería que llamar a las personas mayores _abuelos/abuelitos_, a la maestra _seño_, etc., etc. pudiera asegurar inmortalidad.


----------



## Calambur

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> En mi barrio, en particular, si un adulto dice, fuera del núcleo familiar, que su "mamá" o su "papá" compra todo en tal lado, se expone a que lo ridiculicen, en especial si el adulto* es hombre.
> Saludos
> 
> * Que a un adolescente varón lo "pillen" entre iguales refiriéndose a sus padres como "mamá" o "papá" puede ser muy "traumatizante" para él.


Hola.
Algo que he observado en tu antiguo barrio, Colonia, es que aun los chicos se refieren a sus progenitores como "mi madre/mi padre".
Recuerdo que una vez le pregunté a un mocosito (botija) de unos diez años:
-¿Vos sos el hijo de Mónica, no?
-No, mi madre se llama Patricia.

Y un grandote de 30 años y de unos 120 kilos que suele andar por el barrio, dice igual:
-Mi madre _tal cosa o tal otra_. 

Pero no sé cuál es el uso de entrecasa. Creo que el hijo de Patricia la llama "máa".

El resto de los adultos que conozco hablan de "mi madre/mi padre", pero no sé si esto es válido en todo Uruguay.


----------



## Guajara-Mirim

jorgema said:


> En el Perú decimo mamá y papá entre amigos adultos sin ningún problema. Puede que para situaciones formales saquemos a relucir los padre y madre, pero en cualquier otro caso nos suenan demasiado acartonados. Tampoco veo que tenga que ver con la capacidad intelectual el uso de una u otra forma, ¡vamos! que hasta con el coloquial viejo se puede armar una obra de arte.



¿Ya oíste a alguien llamar a sus parientes de papá y mamá en el habla de todos los días? ¿Se oye mucho en el Perú (más que viejo y vieja)?


----------



## Vampiro

hual said:


> Me pregunto si eso de decir _mamá_ y _papá_ fuera del ámbito familiar y de amigos no tendrá que ver con el deseo de permanecer eternamente jóvenes que caracteriza -por no decir obsesiona- desde hace unas dos décadas a las jóvenes generaciones. Parecería que llamar a las personas mayores _abuelos/abuelitos_, a la maestra _seño_, etc., etc. pudiera asegurar inmortalidad.


Al menos acá en Chile tendría que ser por el deseo de permanecer eternamente jóvenes desde la época de Adán y Eva.
_


----------



## vivants

En Colombia, igualmente casi todos usan "papá" y "mamá" y sus diminutivos. En exceso, me parece: en la maternidad, tratan a los primíparos de "mamita" y "papito", y nos siguen dando el mismo tratamiento en la escuela: "los papitos y las mamitas que no hayan podido entrar..." Da para confusiones, ya que por acá también es un piropo: a una muchacha bonita le dicen "mamita", a un tipo apuesto "papito". 
Solo me queda imaginarme que mi musculatura de oficinista impacta a las enfermeras y a las profesoras de mi hija...


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Gracias, Calambur, por lo que comentás. A veces se necesitan "ojos frescos" para ver con más seguridad o claridad usos que se dan en tu propio patio, y que por costumbre, pasan desapercibidos.
Saludos


----------



## pelus

Por estos pagos:
En la casa, tanto adultos como niños: *mami*-*papi*. Y más frecuentemente y modernosamente: *má*-*pá*. (Aunque con varias a)
En la escuela, entre niños *mi mamá*-*mi papá*, aunque en el fervoroso afán de semejarse a los que les siguen en edad: *mi vieja*-*mi viejo*. (Parece ser "la consigna", HAY que decirlo así).
En la escuela secundaria entre adolescentes y jóvenes: *mi vieja*-*mi viejo*. Hay que igualarse....otra "consigna".
Cuando adultos: en círculos familiares, *mi mamá*, *mi papá *y también* mi madre-mi padre*. En círculos de amistad: *mi madre*, *mi padre*.  En círculos extrafamiliares y extraamistosos: *mi madre*,-*mi padre*.

La cajera del supermercado: "¿va a pagar con efectivo, *madre*?", y yo le respondo "No y no tuya". Otra de "las consignas".
Las maestras/os y directoras/es de escuelas: *las mamás*-*los papás, las mamis-los papis. *¡Queda de lindo!
Un pediatra dando consejos por TV: *las mamis-los papis.

*En fin: que es variado el asunto.

Ahora está faltando algún iluminado que invente otro vocablo para designar a los padres y que luego todos repetiremos. Eso sí: tendrá que ser diferenciado en géneros.


----------



## jorgema

Guajara-Mirim said:


> ¿Ya oíste a alguien llamar a sus parientes de papá y mamá en el habla de todos los días? ¿Se oye mucho en el Perú (más que viejo y vieja)?



Como dije, es lo más usual. Viejo y vieja son coloquialismos muy ligados al lenguaje juvenil y que suenan muy mal en algunas ocasiones; a veces se sienten como una expresión de falta de respeto a los padres. El chico que entre sus amigos dijera " mi viejo chambea en una fábrica", a su profesor en la escuela le diría "mi papá trabaja en una fábrica".


----------



## nocturnoinvernal

Ven4o said:


> ¡Hola!
> En el DPD aparece la siguiente información relativa al uso del vocablo _mamá_:
> *2.* En España solo es normal su empleo para dirigirse a la madre en usos vocativos (_Mamá, me voy al cine_), para referirse a ella en la conversación entre miembros de la misma familia (_Me ha dicho mamá que recojas tu habitación_), en la conversación entre niños pequeños (_Mi mamá no me regaña nunca_) o cuando un adulto se dirige a un niño de pocos años (_Díselo a tu mamá)_. En la conversación entre adultos, fuera del núcleo familiar se emplea el término _madre: «Mi madre atendía las gallinas»_ (MtzMediero _Vacaciones_ [Esp. 1991]). En América, en cambio, se emplea corrientemente _mamá_ para referirse a la madre entre interlocutores adultos: _«Mi mamá compra todo en el supermercado que hay acá»_ (Puig _Beso_ [Arg. 1976]).
> http://lema.rae.es/dpd/
> Lo que me interesa saber es si, cuando se da en la conversación entre adultos hispanoamericanos, se concibe como la forma neutral “madre” o tiene alguna connotación afectiva como en el resto de los casos.



Pues muy buena la explicación, pero muy alejada de la realidad hispanoamericana.

Muy pocos en la actualidad dirían:

-Madre, ¿adónde vas?

Esto sería poco natural en el español cotidiano, pues nadie habla como un libro. Cuando menos fruncirían el ceño en señal de extrañeza ante tal exageración.


----------



## Jonno

¿Dónde dice el artículo del DPD que en América se use "madre" en un entorno familiar? Yo entiendo todo lo contrario: Dice que, a diferencia de España, es más común usar "mamá" en contextos más formales.


----------



## Lurrezko

nocturnoinvernal said:


> Pues muy buena la explicación, pero muy alejada de la realidad hispanoamericana.
> 
> Muy pocos en la actualidad dirían:
> 
> -Madre, ¿adónde vas?
> 
> Esto sería poco natural en el español cotidiano, pues nadie habla como un libro. Cuando menos fruncirían el ceño en señal de extrañeza ante tal exageración.



Pero lo que dice la explicación del DPD es justo lo contrario: que usado como vocativo para referirse a la propia madre de uno, lo habitual es *mamá* en España, y no digamos en América.

Un saludo

DPD: Pues lo que dice Jonno. Hay que ver qué rápido eres, hijo mío.


----------



## Lord Darktower

Estando como estoy totalmente de acuerdo con el uso que dice el DPD que hacemos en España, de forma general, de _papá_ y _mamá_, preguntaría en cuáles entornos. La literatura está llena de historias que se desarrollan en ambientes rurales en las que los hermanos llaman a sus progenitores como "padre" o "madre". ¿No lo creen así?


----------



## Jonno

En literatura y en la vida real, pero imagino que en las generaciones actuales es cada vez más raro (en mi entorno, cercano y amplio,  nunca lo he visto).


----------

